# Помогите разобраться с лечением



## Kasana37 (1 Июл 2019)

Здравствуйте, помогите мне разобраться с лечением. Мне 37 лет, рост 166, вес 62.

2 года назад появилось периодические онемение в районе левой лопатки во время сидение, не обратила внимания. Потом вскоре появилась скованность по утрам в спине в районе грудного отдела. Боли не было, поэтому никак не лечилась. Работа сидячая, и вот с марта этого года начала проявляться боль где-то между лопаток и чуть ниже, часто стало клинить спину, боль уходит под ребра влево. Отдаёт по центру в грудь.

Я пошла на мрт, снимки и заключение попробую выложить. И конечно пошла к неврологу. Она прописала мидокалм, мексидол, косторокс, комбилипен, долобене, массаж. Все купила и пошла на массаж, с третьего дня я уже летала, даже скованости с утра не было. Но как только перестала пить косторокс боль вернулась и ещё сильнее стало болеть. И скованность вернулась  и онемение в том же месте  (((Что делать та? На нестероидных жить не хочется. Помогите!!!


----------



## La murr (1 Июл 2019)

@Kasana37, Оксана, здравствуйте!
О том, как разместить снимки, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## 32Ольга (1 Июл 2019)

Kasana37 написал(а):


> Что делать та?


ЛФК, ЛФК, ЛФК... ведь от массажа стало лучше. Сами то что делаете, кроме приема обезболивающих?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Июл 2019)

Никаких протрузий МПД у Вас нет. Выпячивание МПД  на 2 мм является нормой.
Если есть боль, то лучше её не терпеть. Местно очень хороший эффект дают гели двойного действия с Камфорой и Ментолом. Даже из ветеринарной аптеки!
В идеале - обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту.
И, конечно, для исключения кардиологической патологии необходимо выполнить ЭКГ и посетить терапевта.


----------



## Kasana37 (1 Июл 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо большое за ответ. С сердцем все хорошо, проверяла просто забыла написать. Откуда же эта тупая боль, если с позвоночником более менее все нормально. И онемение в районе лопатки? Подскажите пожалуйста.


32Ольга написал(а):


> ЛФК, ЛФК, ЛФК... ведь от массажа стало лучше. Сами то что делаете, кроме приема обезболивающих?


Оля здравствуйте, лфк согласна, делаю то что найду в интернете)))

Надо наверное чтоб кто то подобрал мне упражнения лично для меня, а куда по этому поводу, к кому обратиться ни знаю

Боль бывает прям под лопаткой, а бывает прям по центру позвоночника. Ещё и гуляет почему то. Может это мой 8 позвонок, клиновидный который?


----------



## 32Ольга (1 Июл 2019)

@Kasana37,  http://pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/ посмотрите на сайте клиники Доктора Ступина.


----------



## Kasana37 (1 Июл 2019)

@32Ольга, спасибо большое)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2019)

СОЭ. СРБ. Мочевая кислота. Сахар крови. 
Есть?


----------



## Kasana37 (4 Июл 2019)

Срб только не делала, остальное норма


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2019)

Снимок в прямой проекции или ссылку на скачивание Мрт можете сделать.


----------



## Kasana37 (4 Июл 2019)

Спасибо за ответ, срб сегодня будет готов. А где взять эту ссылку?

Снимок рентгеновский подойдёт, выходной будет сделаю


----------



## La murr (4 Июл 2019)

@Kasana37, загрузите снимки на облако или в хранилище файлов и предоставьте доктору доступ к ним.
Но лучше разместить их на форуме.
Рекомендации по загрузке здесь.


----------



## Kasana37 (4 Июл 2019)

@La murr, хорошо, попробую


----------



## Kasana37 (4 Июл 2019)

Реактивный белок норма 0.6


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2019)

Значит, скованность не от воспаления.


----------



## Kasana37 (5 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте. Может потому что потому что ничем не занималась, имею ввиду физ нагрузки, даже зарядку не делала. Ещё и работа совсем сидячая. Хотя в прошлом рукопашный бой, коньки.
Сейчас утром и вечером делаю лфк, скованности нет, нытье остаётся сзади между лопаток и онемение где то в левой лопатке когда сижу


----------



## Ольга 0908 (5 Июл 2019)

У вас мфс( миофасциальный мышечный синдром) . Мышцы спазмировались и активировались триггерные точки. Нужно очень глубокий массаж мышц( миопрессура) с устранением триггерных точек, потом разогрев пир и уже самостоятельные растяжки на хорошо прогретые мышцы.


----------



## Kasana37 (5 Июл 2019)

Ольга 0908 написал(а):


> У вас мфс( миофасциальный мышечный синдром)


Да, мне массажист так же сказал)))

А кажется как буд то болит именно позвоночник


----------

